# transfert clef usb



## porchevin (14 Septembre 2008)

bonjour
j'ai transféré de os9 à 10.5.4 mes dossiers par une clef usb
depuis nombre d'entre eux sont en ".exec" 
ceux que j'ai reconnu être en .doc je les ai changé mais je ne me souviens pas de toutes les terminaisons de mon ancien disque dur
comment résoudre cela et pourquoi cela c'est passé

en plus tout est doublé au travers d'un fichier "resource.frk"  ça sert à quoi?

qu' est que qu'un" finder . dat" ?

c'est tellement simple mac que lorsque l'on tombe sur des trucs nouveau on ne sait plus quoi en faire

j'ai du rester trop longtemps sous os 9.2 (10 ans environ)
merci à vous


----------



## porchevin (19 Septembre 2008)

porchevin a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai transféré de os9 à 10.5.4 mes dossiers par une clef usb
> depuis nombre d'entre eux sont en ".exec"
> ceux que j'ai reconnu être en .doc je les ai changé mais je ne me souviens pas de toutes les terminaisons de mon ancien disque dur
> ...



bein alors y a personne qui aurait une idée ?
ptetre il aurait fallu formater la clef <USB ?

"fichier executable unix  voila le blabla que me donne os 10.5 pour mes dossiers venant de os9

L'idée que j'ai est de te transférer dans "Classic Mac" déjà&#8230; OS9 c'est trop loin maintenant&#8230;


----------



## claude72 (19 Septembre 2008)

C'est parceque ta clé USB est formaté pour un PC, probablement en FAT32...

Donc, 2 solutions :

- soit tu encapsules tous tes documents (et autres trucs) venant d'OS 9 dans une archive Stuff-it pour les écrire sur ta clé PC,

- soit tu reformates ta clé USB au format HFS+ et là tu n'auras plus de problème...


Les clés USB compatibles Mac/PC, c'est une vaste fumisterie doublée d'un attrappe-couillon (désolé...) : en fait elles sont simplement formatée au format PC, donc utilisables sur des PC, et comme le Mac sait lire les médias PC elle peuvent aussi être lues sur un Mac...

... mais le format PC met la zone dans les fichiers Mac qui n'ont pas d'extensions comme ceux d'OS 9, et détruit tout ce qui n'est pas des documents (genre tableaux de bord, extensions, polices de caractères, logiciels, éléments système, etc.)

Perso, j'ai 2 clés USB : une formatée Mac, et une formatée PC...


----------



## porchevin (2 Octobre 2008)

merci


----------



## Invité (3 Octobre 2008)

Comme deux précautions valent mieux qu'une, je te conseillerais de formater en Hfs+ et de  faire un .sit ou .zip avec ton dossier.


----------

